# Girls only meets in Scotland?



## chev1002 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi  pretty new to wild camping.Are there are Girls only meets in Scotland I could attend my hubby works away for 4 wks at any time I love my Motorhome and would like to meet new friends.


----------



## herbenny (Aug 2, 2013)

hi 

there is a girl meet only but not Scotland am afraid ...its the 17th aug if your interested  will find the link for you


----------



## carol (Aug 2, 2013)

Whereabouts in Scotland are you? :wave:


----------



## jimire (Aug 2, 2013)

welcome

why not try organise one,
unfortunately I've wimped out of driving the van so far as it's too big for me. but I'm sure it would go done well.

Irene


----------



## lotty (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi and welcome.

There are no meets arranged at the moment in Scotland. As herbenny has said there is one arranged in the Midlands for 17th August which you would be welcome to attend.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...ings/30284-girlies-only-meet-17th-august.html

If that is too far south for you, you could arrange one in Scotland?

:camper:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello chev and welcome :wave:

I'm nearer Scotland.

For me it would depend on where the meet is held.

If it was in the Borders, then I'd probably be up for it


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi Chev and everyone!

Sadly I'm not able to afford the long drive down to the girly meet in England but I'm wondering whether a meet in Dumfries and Galloway would be do-able for ladyfolk? I know of a private farm site with pitches right beside the beach that can sometimes be booked for groups. There might be one or two other folk there but if we made it say early October or April, we would probably get it pretty much to ourselves. Its a few miles from Kirkcudbright: they charge about £6 a night, though I think it will go up to £8 next year, with water and loo emptying facilities. You can have fires on the beach and it's a safe place for swimming or canoeing at high tide, a bay enclosed by rocks. If the weather should turn there's sheltered spaces behind a dry stone wall and there is a fab tearoom only a few minutes drive away, if folk with smaller vans are happy to give lifts. (I take a drive-away awning to keep my space whilst I'm out during the day.)

If you like I can enquire whether they have any autumn - or next spring - dates free?

Hilary and Spod :wave::dog:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm in Cumbria so Dumfries / Galloway would be good for me :banana:

Was hoping to get to Kimbowbill's girlie meet this month but money is tight and it's just a bit too far - it's the cost of the fuel rather than the length of drive :sad:

Hilary, are you based up North? I didn't realise, we could possibly meet up, we didn't get to chat much at Hardraw :cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Aug 4, 2013)

whitevanwoman said:


> I'm in Cumbria so Dumfries / Galloway would be good for me :banana:
> 
> Was hoping to get to Kimbowbill's girlie meet this month but money is tight and it's just a bit too far - it's the cost of the fuel rather than the length of drive :sad:
> 
> Hilary, are you based up North? I didn't realise, we could possibly meet up, we didn't get to chat much at Hardraw :cheers:



I'm just over the border - not far from Dumfries, Jess. So we're not that far away from each other at all. Maybe there's a halfway place we could meet up sometime?:banana:

I'm having to watch the fuel money too - been spending a lot more since the weather improved but I'm all for wild camping while the sun shines!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 4, 2013)

Sounds good to me, Hilary.

I have to watch the pennies too, but the weather doesn't bother me particularly


----------



## runnach (Aug 4, 2013)

Im behaving, and anyway my cynical week finishes tonight.

Channa


----------



## carol (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm definitely up for a meet in Dumfries area. If you do organise one Hilary please not toll end of September! :wave:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Aug 6, 2013)

bodgerndog said:


> I'm just over the border - not far from Dumfries, Jess. So we're not that far away from each other at all. Maybe there's a halfway place we could meet up sometime?:banana:
> 
> I'm having to watch the fuel money too - been spending a lot more since the weather improved but I'm all for wild camping while the sun shines!



I didn't realise we were so close (relatively speaking) - a meet would be grand. I'm quite keen to explore the Solway Firth, new territory for me, and I would have to have another visit to the village of Rigg, near Annan :dog:  

I got my van from Annan, about an hour's drive for me, so definitely within my budget. 

The next few weeks are quite busy but if I can't afford the fuel to get down to the Fix it meet in Devon, I'll have quite a bit of free time in September, and that's traditionally my "holiday" month after the kids have gone back to school and places are quieter. I'd probably be looking to get away at least for a couple of weeks and it would be nice to follow the coastline from Carlisle to Stranraer. 

Do you do Facebook? If not, I'll pm you my mobile and email address, it would be grand to meet up and pick your brain about writing etc.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Aug 6, 2013)

channa said:


> Im behaving, and anyway my cynical week finishes tonight.
> 
> Channa



Sorry Channa, but I hadn't noticed anything different about you, neither with regards to behaving nor being (more) cynical


----------



## Bushtrekker (Aug 6, 2013)

*It could be more difficult to stop men sneaking in up there.*

You might have difficulty spotting kilts in a camp of women wearing skirts


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 6, 2013)

Bushtrekker said:


> You might have difficulty spotting kilts in a camp of women wearing skirts



Wot's a skirt?


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Aug 7, 2013)

Bushtrekker said:


> You might have difficulty spotting kilts in a camp of women wearing skirts



That's why we gals north of the border wear trousers!


----------

